# different pleco's



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was wondering if u guys maybe could tell me some names of cool pleco's that maybe might have a better chance that wont get eaten. My bushy nosed pleco have survived for the last 3 months. And I was in a 10 gallon now im trasnferrin them to a 55 And i think i will need maybe 1 more or so and i was just wondering if i could get any names. If possible maybe some cool looking ones for cheap? 
well just wondering


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

personally?

i would just get either an asian or chinese (cant remember which) algea eater. they are fast and can usually most of the time outrun piranha's. and i sorta think they look pretty cool









-or-

you could get any generic pleco as long as he is alot bigger than your P's, he should last a while. if not forever. ive had 2 pleco's in my P tank for 6 months. they have been fine, occasional finnip. i just got rid of one becasue they are getting big. no need to have 2 8"+ plecos in a 90 gallon.

they also have those spiky pleco's. while this topic exists, does anyone know what the name of it is?

he has little spikes on him, supposedly keeps preditory fish away.

anyways, heres a pic i just took, you can see him in the right, compare the size of him with my reds. i bet they are afraid of him


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a bushy nosed head has spikes on his nose But thats it and they havent even nipped at his fins or anything. I just say a bunch of chinese algea eaters like 18 of these 1 inch chinese algea eaters for like 18 dollers i think


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

here are some pics of plecos
http://www.picolio.com/Gallery/album50


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

here is another one I like it
http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Wish I could help you more with your pleco question. Ill redirect your thread to non-p discussion where you might be able to find more help.










~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bristlenose catfish have the spikes on their heads, i think thats prolly what ur referring to


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Adonis and Hystrix are the ones covered in spines. Since i lost my adonis, i want a Titanticus next... which is the other bad ass pleco.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i have a rubber pleco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's 100's of cool and fancy pleco's out there, like mango pleco's, gold nuggets, royal pleco's, zebra pleco's, etc. but most of them are very expensive (40 bucks or more is not uncommon), and not recommended for keeping in a piranha tank, unless you know your piranha's get along with non-piranha tankmates (and even that gives no guarantees!!!)

I'd stick to common or sailfin pleco's: they're hardy, tough, (not unimportant) very cheap, and your best bet for a piranha tank...

If you want to find out more about all the different pleco's out there, check out these sites:
- www.planetcatfish.com
- www.scotcat.com


----------



## G.L.O.C.K (Sep 13, 2003)

i have two RHINO PLECO's, they have some krazy plating on them and big spines all over.. they are sometimes called crocodile plecos... i got both of mine for about 20$ cnd. i have one my discus tank and one in my oscar tank.. does very well with both kinds of fish..plus they have a really huge sailfin type dorsal fin... probably the best bang for your buck with a pleco


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like Judas Gold nugget


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I like Judas Gold nugget


 It's dead...







Ended up as a 25 buck feeder...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I like Judas Gold nugget
> ...


 judazzz that sucks sorry dude









and what judazzz mentioned about the plecos above is bang on


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Oh well, it happened a while ago, so I'm quite over it now, thanks to









Besides that, it's replaced by a larger (3") black pleco with white spots (which I got for free with my new tank) - the catfishoholics @ the planetcatfish.com forums are still fighting over what species it exactly is...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK my piranhas live with many fish, but they ate the pleco I added, unledd you get a hard as nails one like the ones BDking was talking about you cant guarentee it will be alive for long, for this reason alone I reccomend only commen plecos to go with piranhas because they are affordable.

but if you want to rish more money you can try more expensive plecos


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my god damn 3" pleco that ive had for a week jumped on me... all dried up when i found him


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A final picture of him..







Ill be getting another one someday, hopefully above the 2' mark. I would have loved to see him shred some Ps up.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

woohoo! I'm getting a little 2" gold nugget for $10! I'm excited. Plus a 2.5" royal for $10 also. hopefully they live, I've seen that sometimes both a harder to keep alive than plain old sailfin plecos


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Royals are hardy in my experience but grow slow


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> woohoo! I'm getting a little 2" gold nugget for $10! I'm excited. Plus a 2.5" royal for $10 also. hopefully they live, I've seen that sometimes both a harder to keep alive than plain old sailfin plecos


Congrats man: those are awesome prices









IME. it may take a while before a Gold Nugget is properly acclimatized (it took mine about 5-6 weeks). During this time, it was very skittish, hiding most of the day, and eating very little. After he got adjusted, he became much more active, always 'hopping' (as opposed to ythe gliding/swimming motion common pleco's use) and quarreling with my 3,5x bigger sailfin pleco for food. Too bad my reds killed him shortly after he snapped out of his shy phase: I miss the color- and playful little dude... :sad: 
But what I'm trying to say: definitely advise you to monitor him closely during his first couple of weeks...

I don't know about royals, though: never had one (hell, never even seen one in real-life...)


----------

